

The Antikythera Mechanism - markbnine
http://www.antikythera-mechanism.gr/

======
aftbit
Anyone got a mirror? The .gr site is toast.

~~~
markbnine
This site describes the artifact (and links to the Greek site):
[http://antikythera.whoi.edu/artifacts/antikythera-
mechanism/](http://antikythera.whoi.edu/artifacts/antikythera-mechanism/)

Also, the blog is tracking the current dive to claim more artifacts.

------
dang
Url changed from [http://antikythera.whoi.edu/artifacts/antikythera-
mechanism/](http://antikythera.whoi.edu/artifacts/antikythera-mechanism/),
which points to this.

